# Some blatant self promotion



## ZeroS1gnol (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi guys and gals,

I'd like to show you my website:

Raymon van Vught  Paintings & Designs

I've been working as an artist for a living for a while, selling paintings and such. While painting was my main area of craftmanship while I just got out of school, at a certain point in time I made a switch to illustrative design. My website shows a small selection of autonomous works, stuff I do in assignments I don't show there.

If you like what you see, I invite you to subscribe to my mailinglist here: Raymon Newsletter
I'm not going to spam you, only send one update max a month.

Thanks for looking and reading!


----------

